# Urinary incontinence and Kennel Cough



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Was Lilo put on a steroid for the kennel cough? Steroids can cause frequent and uncontrolled urination. An UTI is another suspect, but definitely call your vet. He'll probably want to see him.


----------



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

jennretz said:


> Was Lilo put on a steroid for the kennel cough? Steroids can cause frequent and uncontrolled urination. An UTI is another suspect, but definitely call your vet. He'll probably want to see him.


He isnt in any medication. 
The symptoms aren't hitting him very hard, so I'll wait a little more to see if he heal by himself of if he really is gonna need to be medicated. I thought my theory of sore throat and water drinkage was in the right direction


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

See the vet. That's not normal. At all.


----------

